# 2020 Invitational Tarpon Tournament



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Invitations for our 2020 Texas State Wide Tarpon Tournament have gone out. If you did not get one, are interested or your email has changed, please go to www.entertarpon.com and request an invitation.

Our 2019 awards dinner was held last Saturday. Goode Company Seafood on the Katy Freeway was a fantastic host and lots of trophies were handed out. Please check out the website for more details.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Scott,
How about posting the results?
Haven't fished your tournaments since the last round robin series that ended in South Padre in 2007. David Sikes was on Catch 22 and we lucked out and caught one in the Ship Channel. 
Gave up the salt water life for lake living today.
Cheers


----------

